# Toyota 850/860 Embroidery Machine



## OddJobs (Jun 15, 2014)

Saw an ad for this model. Selling for $3,000. 

Actual description:

Used commercial embroidery machine. Used by one person, as a hobby, not for commercial use. In excellent condition, with many accessories including hoops, cap attachments, magnetic hoops. Pictures included, can send more if interested.

Worth getting for this price? Anything I should ask about?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Which is it? An 850 or 860? Huge difference. As a former 850 owner, I'd pass, boat anchors are cheaper. But for an 860 it may be worth investigating at that price. Would this be your first embroidery machine?


----------



## OddJobs (Jun 15, 2014)

Ad shows 850 but manual shows 850AD/860AD.

Yes it will be our first embroidery machine.

Thanks.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

My opinion of the 850 is not good. I tried for several years to make it work. It has a really unusual arrangement with only one presser foot and a difficult system for color changes. Plus it was tough to maintain tensions with the old style of tensioner that just squeezes the thread rather than the tensioner rotating with the thread.

I would never recommend anyone buy an 850 and most certainly not for a new embroiderer. If you already had a few of them and managed to make them all happy, then adding another for that price might be OK. 

Your mileage may vary. And I'm sure others may have a different opinion. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

Buy it and you will be happy.Toyota's made in Japan better quality.


----------



## OddJobs (Jun 15, 2014)

My problem is maintenance. If something was to break needs replacement parts I don't know where to get these parts...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

PantoGrams on the east
DataStitch on the west

I have no idea if they are still supporting the 850. It would be worth a phone call to find out.

Some parts would be easy, like hooks. Other parts not so much. Our 850 had a hunger for an expensive little interface circuit board. The hard parts seem like they would last forever. The hoops were the same as tajima.

I would be more concerned with learning to run it and maintain it.

There are third party solutions but the stock ones had no disc drive. You had to transfer files to the machine via an old serial cable using proprietary software. Make sure you get that and that it all works...

Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Good machine, had 2 for 15yrs. just sold them because you can't find parts.


----------

